# Waiting on 3 this year



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

All three of our girls have been confirmed bred and now the waiting begins They are all registered myotonics

Belle is Bred to our young buck Floyd for this first breeding. She is due around January 30rd

















Rose is again bred to Rufus this year (they are the parents of Floyd). She is also due January 30th

















Sofie is a 2yr old and this is his first breeding and is also bred to Rufus. She didn't take right away and is due April 4th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my what a stuf Rufus is! Can't wait to see kid photos


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Floyd is awsome looking! Is he of Tennessee Meat Goat lines? The only myotonics that I have seen live are not that muscled.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

wow awesome gotees


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Floyd is awsome looking! Is he of Tennessee Meat Goat lines? The only myotonics that I have seen live are not that muscled.


Yes they are. We breed for temperament then build. They are the old style and we like to maintain that


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Rufus.... :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Check in on the 3. The two due end of the month are starting to bag up nicely, especially Rose who gets a nice big bag.

Rose:

























Belle:


















Sophie(not due for a bit yet)


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Weekly check in. We are around day 130 give or take.

























Rose who obviously never has trouble feeding babies. By the time she kids she will have a bag to make any dairy goat jealous lol


















Belle who this is her second breeding year. Last year she had a single doe

I didn't get any pictures of Sophie, our black one tonight, she isn't to do for yet another month though


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 143 for the two tan. The black doe still has a ways to go

Belle


















Rose


















Sofie










She is still early and a first freshener so no udder shot as there is no udder lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is sure standing funny in the last pic, is she eating and acting OK?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> She is sure standing funny in the last pic, is she eating and acting OK?


Yes, thank you for asking. She has an old back leg injury that causes her to stand funny and walk with a limp. It ended her show career very young fortunately. She is eating and acting her normal self.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

It is also an odd angle that I took the photo and she was turning to come to me, probably thinking I have treats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

A little better a pic this morning

I am worried about her coat though it has been looking very raggedy but yet seems to be her cashmere showing through her black fur, any thoughts? They are on a regular program, should I worm her again? She isn't due for another month


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she getting loose salt and minerals and eating them?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Is she getting loose salt and minerals and eating them?


We feed a loose mineral and I know she eats it because she loves it lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a lot of iron in your water?
If so, it cancels out iron.

Does she have a fishtail at all?

Get a fecal, may have worms or cocci.

How are the gums/eye coloring?

Check for lice.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Do you have a lot of iron in your water?
> If so, it cancels out iron.
> 
> Does she have a fishtail at all?
> ...


She is a little fish tail like. We also have a lots of iron in our water. As far as the worms or cocci is it safe to treat her and with what being she is about a month from her due date


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just got off the phone with the vets office I am going to take a fecal sample in in the a.m. for them to look and test


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is OK to worm her, but, make sure it is safe with worm type it may be, if she is wormy.
Cocci can also be treated with certain types so ask your vet how to proceed if something shows up.
If it is low, I would wait until she kids.
Ask your vet about the count, if it is safe to wait.

How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?

If you have a lot of iron in your water and she has a fish tail, I would give her a copper bolus.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nothing in the fecal. Lower eye color is good. We are starting her on some supplements vitamins and minerals as per the vets recommendations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by your vet.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 153. Of course day 155 is supposed to be record breaking cold. Hoping they will wait but if not my husband gave up his garage office (insulated with a small but workable heater) for a temp nursery

I couldn't get a good shot of Rose tonight but got some of Belle


























The one shot I got of rose










And Sophie who luckily isn't due for a while yet and just chilling


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We moved Rose to the insulated room off the back of the garage as she wasn't having any discharge but was acting very skittish, which is normal for her right before labor. She tends to have a habit of giving us no other clues other than this and dropping out two babies LOL I just feel more comfortable weather in here with a little bit of heat with the temperatures the way they are


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to play it safe. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still in the office lol. She has REALLY hollowed out and dropped. Some yawning and stretching. Won't touch her grain and will only pick at her hay


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think she just wanted a heated room during the polar vortex lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still nothing. It is supposed to be near 50 tomorrow so we will move her back to the goat barn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does sound like she is getting close.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> She does sound like she is getting close.


I believe so just not done cooking yet lol. I moved her back to the barn when the temps came up. She was acting stressed apart from the others


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, she shouldn't be stressed.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Yeah, she shouldn't be stressed.


She was very happy to be back with the others does. At 6pm all was good. Going out again in a couple minutes to feed and check and then I check again before bed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

As you all state we are still in a hostage situation here LOL no one is in any distress they just refuse to give them up even though I've tried to reason with them multiple times. Rose had hers on the fifth last year I'm wondering if she's going for the same date. Belle delivered the 7th last year

Rose































Belle


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both are getting closer, but Rose looks to be soon the way she is standing in that last pic.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They are holding out for an office delivery. Much better accomodations


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Belle







started showing her discharge around 830 this morning I just noticed this on Rose so hopefully not much longer


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Most recent on Rose


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

C'mon Rose lookin ready!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

The 5th would be nice its my birthday


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hot off the press and still wet lol. 2 does for Rose. Weighing in a 6.1 and 5.8


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! Two sweet doelings what a great lunar New Year's Day present.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, congratulations! What cuties!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations! Two sweet doelings what a great lunar New Year's Day present.


Our older buck is absolutely phenomenal at producing does. That's one of the reasons why I cling to him so dearly and refused to sell him


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! :dreams:


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats on the two doelings! They're adorable


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I love how thick their coats are already! They are so cute, congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Belle lost her plug and is in early labor!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Any kids yet? (shy)


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> View attachment 145829
> 
> 
> Hot off the press and still wet lol. 2 does for Rose. Weighing in a 6.1 and 5.8
> ...


Omgoodness so precious!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Any kids yet? (shy)


I'm over here checking this thread often as well hoping for some cute kid pictures!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We are now on an hourly watch as she has lost a substantial amount more this morning and is now just walking back-and-forth in the pen and talking to her self. This goat normally doesn’t move anymore than she has to so for her to just be walking circles is a signLOL


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

OpieDoodle said:


> I'm over here checking this thread often as well hoping for some cute kid pictures!




















Some to hold us over lol


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> We are now on an hourly watch as she has lost a substantial amount more this morning and is now just walking back-and-forth in the pen and talking to her self. This goat normally doesn't move anymore than she has to so for her to just be walking circles is a signLOL


Awe yes she is probably getting uncomfortable! Keep us posted!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> View attachment 145907
> 
> View attachment 145909
> 
> ...


OMG I love them.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hot off the press


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Eek!! Do you think she's just having the one?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

OpieDoodle said:


> Eek!! Do you think she's just having the one?


Last year she only had one, but she was the first freshener last year. She hasn't passed the afterbirth yet she's just cleaning off this baby. It's another go so far this year were three does zero bucks


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow! Congrats on all the little does thus far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She weighs In at 5lb 5oz

The pic below is the Doe that had the twins yesterday. She is trying to see over the stall wall and calling to the new baby. She has been know to "kid"nap other does kids, even nursing them, and gets upset if you take them away lol


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow! What a good Mama!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

OK second little doe that was born. I came home today and she looked very lethargic. We had a swift temperature drop and I don’t believe her mom was keeping her warm I got her into the heating barrel about an hour ago and she staying in there but her temperature is still low should I just keep watch and make sure that it comes up or is there something else I can do to help bring it back up


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Put her in trash bag with her head out and hold her in tub of hot water. Bag to keep her dry for when you get her out.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Put her in trash bag with her head out and hold her in tub of hot water. Bag to keep her dry for when you get her out.


Thank you. I didn't have to go there but that was my next step from reading. I went back out shortly after posting and took her temp again and she was back in normal range and starting to be more active. She gave me a bit of a scare .


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> Thank you. I didn't have to go there but that was my next step from reading. I went back out shortly after posting and took her temp again and she was back in normal range and starting to be more active. She gave me a bit of a scare .


Good deal! I am glad you got temperature up. That is how I learned it, reading, never done it. @fivemoremiles is experimenting with a lamb/kid holder for warming without you having to hold. I don't know how that is coming. Hmmm, a thick slurry, instead of water? Like a mud bath?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the kid is OK.


----------

